# 4x4 grow with 1000w HPS



## Killertea08 (May 8, 2008)

Ok so I hope someone can help me ive been growing small time for a while but I want to try somthing new.  I have a 4x4 grow box and its going to be a closed system.  If I use a 1000w HPS air cooled lamp this will give me 62.5 watts per square foot which is great not too much.  Im going to enrich my garden to 1500-2000ppm with C02 to help with temps everything is going to be on a timer to cycle the exhaust and C02 properly.  My question is do you think my box will be to hot.  I dont want to have to buy an air conditioner because of the extra electricity draw my breaker will pop.  Anyhelp please would be great.​


----------



## lyfr (May 8, 2008)

how tall is your box? i think you should be able to keep it in the low 90's if you set it up right.  why not a 600, growing them tall, or just maxin it out?


----------



## lyfr (May 8, 2008)

with a 600 you wont need co2


----------



## Killertea08 (May 8, 2008)

I have used a 1000w lamp before and it was air cooled but still so far away from the tops of the plants so I figured that I could use c02 to help out.  But I guess if i use a 600 I can lower the lamp. the box is 4x4x4 64cubic feet.  Why do you think I dont need c02?


----------



## Killertea08 (May 8, 2008)

I like sog so yeah im maxing it out


----------



## lyfr (May 8, 2008)

then go with1000 but you already know that now.  with a 600 you wouldnt need co2...temps would prob be 80's. with the 1000 temps would get too 90's which is when xtra co2 is utilized best so i would def use with a 1000.


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 8, 2008)

I agre with lyfr, a 600W sounds more suitable for that grow space. 

1. No problems with temperature
2. No need for CO2
3. Cheaper to run


----------



## GreenMan74 (May 8, 2008)

Well if you're definetly going with the 1kw, I guess you can put the A/C on a different breaker via heavy extension cord.  If 1kw emits 40% more heat than 600w, then 85 F would be looking like 119.  Just my guestimate, I don't have experience with the 1kw but 85 is my current high with the 600 in a slightly smaller flowering chamber.


----------



## snuggles (May 8, 2008)

Alot depends on your choice of reflector also. Also IMO you maybe able to get the 600 watt closer and really take advantage of the lumen output. I have a 600 in a cool tube and I keep it about a foot at the most away from them with no problems whatsoever. And full size plants are about 4 to 6 inches away and it kicks some arse that's for sure. You only have 4 feet of height, it's not enough room IMO, it leaves you very little room and will be a nightmare. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## lyfr (May 8, 2008)

4ft X 4=16sq ft X 5000 lumens = 80,000 lumens...sunmaster 600w bulb puts out 90,000 lumens... 5625 lumens per sq ft.   you dont have to be underlumened(?) with a 600 if that helps  ..  and like snuggles said, you can get it closer which also gives you more height


----------



## snuggles (May 8, 2008)

Also with the 1k if it is cooled great but think of it this way, you need to keep the 1k a certain distance above the canopy, lets just say 2 feet (I don't have a 1k so I'm making this up but I don't think I'm that far off) so that leaves you with 2ft., includee the containers, or res and then you have a bit more than a foot if you are lucky for the plants,tough IMO. Can be done but it's tough and may cause you headaches. I also don't want to get into a 600 vs. 1000 argument (for some reason people get heated over this LOL) but each have their pros and cons and if I was you I would go the 600 watt just to make it easier on yourself and the plants...then again if you can raise the roof (no pun intended) why not go with the 1k. Either way good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## phatpharmer (May 8, 2008)

Hi I run a 1000W in about the same space you are using (5x5x5) and I have no problem with heat its always between 21C-27C and I have my light 12 inches from canopy and all I have is 1 fan venting and 1 for exhaust and one fan directly pointing at the light so in at least my case I made it work. And you can put your 1000w alot closer than 2 feet like I said I have my at 12 inches away and I have never had problems with plants and this will be the third grow in this system hope that helps PP


----------



## kasgrow (May 8, 2008)

I agree with snuggles. It would be much easier to use the 600 watt. Both will be a challenge in a 4 foot high grow area. I am using both a 600 and 1000 together right now but I have 8 foot ceiling. I put my aurora indica clones under the 1000 (12 hr) at 6 inches tall and they are 2 feet tall right now and still growing. My lights are air cooled and I have ac and co2.


----------



## snuggles (May 8, 2008)

OK so 1 foot, that leaves 3 feet to grow with minus container and plant size. Not saying it can't be done just tougher IMO. Especially when you get the flowering stretch, he may not be growing the same thing as you or I. And with such little overhead clearance he may not have any room to adjust if he does have a heat problem. A lot of this does depend on strain and whether it's from clones or seed. I can get my 600 watt cooltubes pretty close but I know without the tube I might burn my plants at 1 foot. If the 1k is working stick with it, I would have problems in my room plus I like to grow some plants a bit just my opinion.


----------



## Killertea08 (May 9, 2008)

hey thats alot of great info your all right about the height being a problem if im using 6" containers  with organic soil and the lamp is 12" that only gives me 2 1/2 feet of growing room so I need to really pic the right strain.  I think I will go with the 600watter and then maby try some c02 later on.  I will put up some pictures when I get it going. Thanks everyone for all your help.


----------



## Budking (May 9, 2008)

i run a 1000w in a similar size space but with much more hight and if i were you i would run a 600w because they are going to get big, and your going to want to maximize the amount of usable hight. this is just my opinion.   and for what its worth im running a 1000w for veg and flower and i have no problem with heat, and i would never use anything less.  so either one will work.   im just saying ur really goin to need to take the hight thing into consideration


----------

